# Ronal 16-19" wheel-tire packages



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 1999)

Ronal USA offers their GERMAN made aftermarket wheels and tires of your choice, in 16-19" sizes.
RONAL makes the factory wheels for AUDI
SEE them on the car at
http://www.ronalusa.com
INDEX of CARS SECTION, Audi...Allroad
INTERNET PRICING SECTION....deduct 20%
800-899-1212 w. crd. card to order.


----------

